# ge silicone 1



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So after watching the DIY plants decorations video in another thread I began a quick search of aquarium safe sealants. Ge silicone 1 came up a lot - and I have that.. However, I have the kitchen and bath one which has a mildew resistant in it.. Is this safe to use? Thanks!


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

Laki said:


> So after watching the DIY plants decorations video in another thread I began a quick search of aquarium safe sealants. Ge silicone 1 came up a lot - and I have that.. However, I have the kitchen and bath one which has a mildew resistant in it.. Is this safe to use? Thanks!


I would play it safe and just get the regular GE Silicone 1, 100% Silicone... I also watched that DIY video yesterday and seemed very interesting


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

+1 to 100% silicon.


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

Also sounds like you have GE Silicone 2 and not one by the mold fighting stuff in it(have a tube in front of me) GE silicone II contains mold inhibitors and another additives that are LETHAL to aquatic life. In other words, DO NOT USE GE Silicone II or ANY silicone that contains inhibitors or additives. A good rule of thumb is look for the "100% Silicone" On it. Also most i see now on them say "Not for Aquariums" But dont worry most everyone on here that has worked with GE Silicone 1, 100% will tell you it works fine


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! No it does say silicone 100% but it also says it contains a mildew resitant perservative.. Here's a pic. Sorry for the quality!!


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

Laki said:


> Thanks guys! No it does say silicone 100% but it also says it contains a mildew resitant perservative.. Here's a pic. Sorry for the quality!!


The quality is fine  As for the silicone if it was me i would stay away from useing it because it contains mildew resitant preservative that can more then likely leach into your water harming or killing your fish. Any local hardware store(lowels, home depot, ace, ect.) Should carry what you are looking for. If its a tube like you have in the pic maybe $3-$6 if you want the cocking gun tubes maybe $6-10 each unless you find a cheaper knock off brand(i have seen them in 3 packs) then maybe the three of them for $10 But above all 100% silicone and no inhibitors or additives(mildew ect) And you will have happy healthy fish


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh. I actually turned on the light and read the fine print. It said not for use in aq


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!! I was just at walmart today T-T Oh well. I'll just have to put a hold on my DIY ;P


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> +1 to 100% silicon.


 +2


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!! I can't wait to find it without the mildew stuff. I'm so glad I waited. I wanted to cut up my plants and make my own today so bad! lol


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

Laki said:


> Oh. I actually turned on the light and read the fine print. It said not for use in aq


They will all say that... From what i have learned the same more expensive stuff you can buy FROM a fish store is the same stuff as GE Silicone 1, 100% So even thought it says not for AQ(even the safe stuff without the mildew ect) tech it's fine can ask anay member here who has used it  Why they say that? :shrug: could be to divert sales to the "AQ" product for more sales?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

mysticganja420 said:


> Why they say that? :shrug: could be to divert sales to the "AQ" product for more sales?


they do not want to be liable for anyone choosing the wrong one and destroying a fish tank. im sure they've already had law suits esp. in todays day and world where you get sued when someone trips over their own shoe laces on your sidewalk.

and it potentially is to steer people towards the aquarium safe silicon ( which is just 100% silicon anyways ) at a much higher marked up price because it has the word "aquarium" on it. 

as long as its 100% silicon and you allow it plenty of cure time before putting it in your tank you wont have any problems.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh!!! Thanks guys for the tips! (I haven't figured out how to link my threads to my CP so I keep forgetting where I post)
I was in WM the day I bought a new tank and was looking at the silicone. They all said not for use in aq and I didn't pick any up. I obviously did not see this thread. They did not have ge silicone 1 in the blue bottle (for windows) but they had another one opposite the red bottle.. I think I can get that one, it doesn't contain a mildew resistant. 
I bought and divided a 5g and plopped in some real plants but my hornwort is dying  No luck I suppose. Stick to the fake hornwort.


----------

